
Netflix: Dynomite with Redis on AWS – Benchmarks - bytesandbots
http://techblog.netflix.com/2016/01/dynomite-with-redis-on-aws-benchmarks_14.html
======
bytesandbots
How does this setup compare to using dynamodb streams with multi-region
replication (and may be, elasticache replicated as a cache layer within every
region).

